# LED paving stone lighting!!



## Karren (May 1, 2009)

Once you've decked out your patio or deck with an outdoor dining table and other furniture, it's time to make sure the space is well-lit. You could go the route of candles or standard light fixtures, OR you could go the route of earth-friendly LED lights . . . in your patio's stonework.

Denmark-based company Stoneage Lighting ($100 and up) makes paving stones (cobblestones, flagstones, etc.) with built-in lights which are embedded with LED lights, 100 percent waterproof, "vandal-proof," "road-worthy," and energy-saving. The lights will be set directly into your driveway, walkway, or patio, so you can light up your living space from underneath. Since LEDs have a very long life and require little energy, there'll be no more changing bulbs or pricey electricity bills. And, you don't have to worry about hitting your streetlight when you're backing out the driveway â€” always a plus.

Source - http://www.casasugar.com/3093063


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2009)

That is neat and cool !


----------



## Roxie (May 4, 2009)

That is cool


----------

